# Yellow Labs circle chasing



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, *often* a couple labs will swim in a tight circle really fast chasing each other like a little merry go round, really fast.. What is this behavior?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aggression.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Really? Aggression?

I thought they were courting or something.. they never seem to bicker or peck or pose or anything to each other..

Crazy, it looked so fun and playful.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Courting is much slower with a pause included with each circle for the female to nip the egg spots and the male to do the shimmy dance against the surface. They take turns.

I have 1/2" fry doing the fast circles...pretty funny to watch.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow at a 1/2" that would be awesome to watch.. I get a huge kick out of these guys doing it.

They're maybe 2.5" right now maybe 3"...

Okay well thanks for the response.. appreciated.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I love it when they do this. My cat will sit in front of tank and actually hiss at them when they do it. Sometimes they will keep at this behavior for a long time. I have 2 adult 4"+ males that will do this for hours on end. Seems that no one ever gets hurt and the females are all having batch after batch of babies. I always let them spit in the main tank then catch the female and put her in my hospital tank for a week to regain her strength. then about 2 weeks later she will be holding again.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

SupeDM: How many of your babies make it out of a batch would you say?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I would say maybe three to five per batch make it to a decent size. They are in a 125 gallon with alot of hiding places. However they do get picked off by other fish sometimes. I dont worry about it because I have A 55 gallon with only yellow labs in it and in there I could probably save a hundred fish a month.


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

The only fish in my tanks that tend to circle is the male/female saulosis, female kingsizeis, and the female lab mbamba.


----------

